
The most influential games of the decade - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/video-games/influential-games-of-the-decade/
======
grimmfang
Amnesia was a great inclusion but I was surprised to not see Portal 2. Also
Fortnite but not PUBG?

~~~
detaro
Portal 2 was great, but I'm not sure I see it as particularly influential. I
guess the Portals left a bunch of widely known memes, but other than that?

------
czottmann
> Pokémon Go is the “I’m always listening to podcasts or music because I don’t
> want to be alone with my own thoughts” of games.

Harsh but well said.

